# corriente de la bateria de un carro



## david1010 (Mar 7, 2008)

*hola, lo que necesito es conectar varios leds  y alimentarlos con la bateria del carro, pero no se si funcionen pues no se que tipo de correinte sea, o si necsito algun circuito para lograr que enciendan, de antemano gracias *


----------



## danko_tdq (Mar 7, 2008)

La corriente no es problema, siempre y cuando pongas los LEDs en la polarización correcta, es decir si los colocas al reves no encienden. Lo que podes hacer es conectarlos en serie, asi la caida de voltaje es la misma q la batería del auto. Te recomiendo que te fijes en este mismo foro porque plantearon algo parecido a tu problema, sobre carteles luminosos.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2008)

hola
aqui en este enlace tienes un programa para calcular la resistencia de polarizacion.
te aconsejo que como maximo pongas 3 led en serie.
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## david1010 (Mar 9, 2008)

Gracias, si tengo algun problema los cotactare otra vez


----------



## nicuss (Mar 11, 2008)

si todavia te sirve mi respuesta.. es esta 


yo conecte unos leds en las jaladeras de la puerta y para eso tuve que soldarle una resistencia a cada uno de los leds

la resistencia es de 470ohoms o 0.470Kohoms al pin positivo del led

por que si los conectas directo los puedes quemar...



espero y no sea tardada mi respuesta es que hace tiempo que no consulto el foro..


----------

